# Wire Running Tools



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

Lately I've been doing a lot of electrical work. A lot of times I have to run wires in tight places and I can't drill holes in the studs because there is not enough room to get a drill with a bit in there. I bought a 90 degree right angle adapter, but after drilling one hole it stopped working (_gears stripped_). I was thinking about buying a right angle drill but was afraid the same thing would happen. 

What tool(s) do you guys use when you have to drill in tight spaces?

Smallest hole I would need to drill would be around 1/2 inch (_for 14/2 wire_) but they are usually 4 or 5 inches long. Does anyone sell special bits that are shorter? _Thanks_.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you are hung up on the idea of getting the bit and drill motor between the studs. Get a 3/4 or larger bit and a drill at an angle. In tighter spots like this, use nail plates.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

The places where I have the most problems is in ceiling headers, or where the roof meets the wall...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ceiling headers
You mean top plates?
A real 1/2" right angle drill and some silver and demming drills will drill in some tight spots and not strip out.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Find you an "electricians flexible drill bit", these are generally 9/16" drill bits on a 54" long flexible shaft. I know that both Lowes and HD sell these. Lowes will have the Greenlee brand. These allow you to go into a cut-out on a sheetrock wall and drill through wall studs up to the 54' length of the bit's shank. It works the same for drilling through top plates or bottom plates. I have a couple of these and when they are needed they are gold plated to me.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

Thurman said:


> Find you an "electricians flexible drill bit", these are generally 9/16" drill bits on a 54" long flexible shaft.


Thanks Thurman. Would you happen to have a part number? Searching for "Greenlee" shows no flexible drill bit, and searching for "flexible drill bit" comes up with 20 pages of every drill bit lowes sells.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Let me guess.....you had one of those 90 deg adapters from Harbor Freight?

Go read the thread on Ryobi tools....figure out which one you want to invest in....then start buying cordless tools of the same brand that use the same battery....

In the Ryobi 18v family I have....
2 drills
1 90 deg drill
2 5 1/4" skill saws
1 sawzall
1 hand vac
2 Lights

Corded...
Drill
planner
Table Saw
Plunge Router

And a few more power tools from other manuf.....I have 4 routers BTW....

And I'm just a DIY'r


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

AngelArs said:


> Thanks Thurman. Would you happen to have a part number? Searching for "Greenlee" shows no flexible drill bit, and searching for "flexible drill bit" comes up with 20 pages of every drill bit lowes sells.


One of these: HERE

Sometimes sold as a kit with one of these: HERE

and one of these: HERE


I couldn't find the "kit" online, but my local stores all have them. Both Lowes and HD.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

*THANKS* jproffer, I'll pick those tools up. :thumbsup:


----------

